

HN ranking algorithm used to rank wedding blog posts (view score calc in source) - matthodan
http://news.knotist.com/popular

======
matthodan
First article as of right now: <div class="score">2.2702851337050234 = (4 +
6.0) / (6.220370086885 + 1) ^ 0.75)</div>

4 = # of clicks, 6.0 = publisher score, 6.2203 = age in hours, 1 is to prevent
divide by zero, and 0.75 = gravity

